# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Beautytips uit de hele wereld - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Beautytips uit de hele wereld*
Van Polynesië tot Zwart Afrika, Azië en de Maghreb, wereldwijd zijn er duizenden schoonheidsgeheimen die doorgegeven worden van moeder op dochter. De ‘geheimen' zijn vaak gebaseerd op een paar doeltreffende ingrediënten die met succes uitgevoerd worden. Een paar tips voor de exotische vrouw in u! 

*
Argan uit de Maghreb* 

We beginnen in het oosten, meer bepaald in de Maghreblanden met een olie die vandaag heel populair is in Europa: Arganolie. 
De olie wordt al duizenden jaren gebruikt door Berbervrouwen die zich mooi willen maken van kop tot teen. Waarom deze olie zo succesvol is? Het uitzonderlijk hoog gehalte aan vitamine E en essentiële vetzuren en hun hydraterende, voedende en herstellende eigenschappen. 
De kostbare olie wordt zowel gebruikt voor het haar (aanbrengen op gewassen en vochtig haar, bedekken met een handdoek en een uur laten inwerken en spoelen), als voor de nagels (dompel uw vingers in een mengeling met de helft olie en de helft citroensap) en de huid (masseer de opperhuid met onverdunde olie). 

*
Papaja uit Viëtnam*

Een ander continent met een grote traditie op het vlak van mooi makende verzorgingen is Azië. 
De geraffineerde verzorgingen zijn vaak gebaseerd op het gebruik van orchideeën, kurkuma, lotusbloem en andere exotische ingrediënten die je hier niet zo makkelijk kan vinden. Maar papaja, een ingrediënt waar heel wat Viëtnamese vrouwen gebruik van maken, kan je hier wel vinden. 
Maak bijvoorbeeld een keer per week een masker van papajapulp die u mengt met wit van ei. Breng het aan op gelaat zodat het volop kan genieten van de revitaliserende eigenschappen van de fruitzuren. Het vruchtvlees kan gebruikt worden om het hele lichaam te masseren. Het papajavlees heeft een licht gommend effect. Spoel de huid uitvoerig na afloop. 


*Karité uit Zwart Afrika 
*
Hét product uit Zwart Afrika is karité dat al door koningin Nefertete gebruikt werd als geheim schoonheidswapen. 
En met reden: karitéboter is rijk aan actieve hydraterende bestanddelen en beschermende vitaminen én biedt bescherming tegen zonnebrand. 
Afrikaanse vrouwen gebruiken het goedje al heel lang om hun haar te verzorgen dat meestal erg droog is (brengt de karité lok per lok aan en laat het een hele nacht inwerken. ’s Morgens het haar wassen en spoelen) en om de huid van gelaat en lichaam te revitaliseren (de boter met een lichte massage aanbrengen). 


*Monoï uit Polynesië 
*
Eindigen doen we in Polynesië met de beroemde monoï, een geurige kokosolie. De substantie wordt bekomen door het weken van Tiarébloemen in kopraolie. Het is inmiddels hét symbool voor Tahitiaanse vrouwen die er hun haar mooier mee maken (de olie aanbrengen op vochtig haar om het minder droog te maken en te laten glanzen), hun huid van het nodige vocht te voorzien (aanbrengen op een vochtige huid) of er zich mee parfumeren (u kunt monoï gebruiken als olie voor een lichaamsmassage). 
Opgelet: in tegenstelling tot sommige vooroordelen beschermt monoï de huid niet tegen de zon, integendeel. Bent u dol op de geur van monoï dan kunt u best kiezen voor een zonnecrème die ook doeltreffende zonnefilters bevat!



11/03/2008 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

